# Turf field



## Redisapit (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello everyone

I'm trying to price out plowing a 100,000s/f 2.5 acre turf athletic field. 

I own the tractor. Would have to buy a turf specific pusher only good for turf fields. 

No traffic. No urgency. Completion within 12 hours of end of storm. No salt or consumables other than time and fuel. 

Figuring on about three to four hours to complete. 

Live in New England. 

Any seasonal pricing info would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Well...what's it cost you to run the tractor per hour? How much is the pusher and how long will the contract be for? How many times a season do you plow? And how much do you want to make?

Seems like simple math would figure this pretty easily.


----------



## Redisapit (Oct 6, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Well...what's it cost you to run the tractor per hour? How much is the pusher and how long will the contract be for? How many times a season do you plow? And how much do you want to make?
> 
> Seems like simple math would figure this pretty easily.


Pusher is 3500. Tractor push plate upgrade is another 1000. Figuring on 20 trips to the site with a total of 4 hours work. Contract is for this upcoming winter season nov 1st thru April 15 th.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

So your hourly rate times 4 is the push price. Multiply that by 20 and that's the base price for seasonal. I would add an extra 5 events on top of the 20 for a final price. Do you know if anyone else has the capability to push on a turf field around you or are you the only one around to do it? If your the only one you could tack on the entire price of the set up to the price for this year or talk them into a 3 year contract and spread out the cost over the 3 years.


----------



## Redisapit (Oct 6, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> So your hourly rate times 4 is the push price. Multiply that by 20 and that's the base price for seasonal. I would add an extra 5 events on top of the 20 for a final price. Do you know if anyone else has the capability to push on a turf field around you or are you the only one around to do it? If your the only one you could tack on the entire price of the set up to the price for this year or talk them into a 3 year contract and spread out the cost over the 3 years.


I think that's what I'll do thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this natural turf or man made. If it's man made you would have to be careful not to plow up the perlite. Not to much down pressure. The perlite is for cushing for the players.


----------



## Redisapit (Oct 6, 2016)

I think I'm going to get the pro tech pusher that they make specially for artificial turf fields. The college understands some of the rubber granules will be pushed away. I'm hoping this pusher will work well. It will be attached to my ag tractor loader so should have good control of down pressure. 

I've pushed a lot of snow over the years but never a turf field. Scary part is it's very specialized so if I get into a bind in any way I can't bring any old thing in to help out. 

Nice thing is no traffic, people to worry about. Just push the snow


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm no expert on this. Did you check with the company that put the field down on snow removal recommendations?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The college can always have somebody come in and power broom the perlite - rubber back in. That's how it's put down when installed new.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Redisapit said:


> I think I'm going to get the pro tech pusher that they make specially for artificial turf fields. The college understands some of the rubber granules will be pushed away. I'm hoping this pusher will work well. It will be attached to my ag tractor loader so should have good control of down pressure.
> 
> I've pushed a lot of snow over the years but never a turf field. Scary part is it's very specialized so if I get into a bind in any way I can't bring any old thing in to help out.
> 
> Nice thing is no traffic, people to worry about. Just push the snow


You will be able to handle it, What is the difference between a turf pusher and a regular pusher? I don't see why you could not use your own pusher. Set the front of the pusher first and little pressure on the back.


----------



## Redisapit (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't want to use a regular pusher as the cutting edge can dig in and there is too much risk of damage to the turf.


----------



## Redisapit (Oct 6, 2016)

FredG said:


> You will be able to handle it, What is the difference between a turf pusher and a regular pusher? I don't see why you could not use your own pusher. Set the front of the pusher first and little pressure on the back.


I can handle it. We have plenty of equipment. It's just you can't use it on the field. Nothing bigger than an small medium ag tractor with turf tires or a pick up truck. No skid steer no loader. I can't have a guy or two show up and help push a big storm because of the specialty equipment and requirements.


----------



## Redisapit (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks for the advise everyone


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

Please let us know if you have any questions about the Pro-Tech Turf Pusher. It can be used on both natural and artificial fields and we just recently came out with a coupler for Bobcat, John Deere, and Kubota UTV's.


----------



## Redisapit (Oct 6, 2016)

Protech Inc. said:


> Please let us know if you have any questions about the Pro-Tech Turf Pusher. It can be used on both natural and artificial fields and we just recently came out with a coupler for Bobcat, John Deere, and Kubota UTV's.


Yep I just reserved a pusher for the site. Thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Redisapit said:


> Yep I just reserved a pusher for the site. Thanks


There you go, Good Luck


----------

